# Catfish charter?



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Yall I've done a lot of fishing fresh and salt but I know just about nothing on where to go to catch some good cat fish. I would like to pay someone for there knowledge. I am in the market for maybe me and the wife or just a friend to go catch some cats. I don't care who I go with or if you do this for a living just wanna go catch some real fish and not out of one of them stocked ponds. Someone shoot me a pm on what u will charge me to take me up the river. I live in pensacola thanks.


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

Wish you were closer to Arkansas, I've got some great spots for Channel and Blue cats... Walt Semper Fi


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Are you wanting to catch flathead, channels, or blues? If you were in the Bonifay area i would take you in heart beat.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

There's always Steve's Catfish Farm in Walnut Hill . . .

ttp://www.stevesfarm.net/FishingInfo.html


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't want to go to a stocked pond I want to go up the river and I'm open to any cats


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I plan on trying yellow river soon,you can ride with me if ya want....


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

I would love to go just let me know


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

10-4 should be sometime this week...


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> I plan on trying yellow river soon,you can ride with me if ya want....


if you hitting yellow river that right down the road from my house on 87 what are you fishing for down there?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I went fishing and got run off by the military...
I was after cat fish....


----------

